# New Pictures!



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Here are a few new pictures I got of some of my goats today!  First is my much loved baby wether Rebel (who I'm keeping to show in 4-H) and then his sister Angel.

Then my brown doeling, CyCy...

And my very much loved and spoiled baby Rori! Who is now one month old!! Already! WOW! Time flies!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very cute


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Rory is adorable and totally my favorite


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They are all adorable. How come my grown up pygmy wether looks like a pear?

Jan


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are super cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Sharp looking group, who are obviously very loved! :thumbup:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Cute across board! And that lil' Rori looks to be quite a ham, photogenic, too.

Deb Mc


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

They are all adorable.... but Rory is just begging to come visit the crazy goat lady in CA! LOL She is precious!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

What a cute family you have there! I could just lov'em all  !


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks!  And I am sorry but lil ms Rori is all MINE!!!! Lol! She is SO not going anywhere! :greengrin: :wink: 

For the record, Rebel and Angel are my George babies.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They are precious babies!! Rory sure does look like his daddy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so cute.........  :greengrin:


----------

